# Possibly Dumb Question



## The Grumpy Celt (Jan 15, 2005)

What are the line of books for environment and guilds? How would some one submit to them? If they are what I think they are…


----------



## astralpwka (Jan 16, 2005)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> What are the line of books for environment and guilds? How would some one submit to them? If they are what I think they are…




Here's the Open Call for EN Guilds. I just posted it here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1965554#post1965554


----------

